# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Evolutions du club >  Coloration syntaxique

## iubito

On en avait parl y'a vachement longtemps....  ::P: 

la proposition tait d'ajouter de la coloration dans les codes dans les messages....
j'avais un truc qui marchait, mais vitesse escargot, et trs bordlique.
Depuis le temps j'ai amlior et mis sous forme de classe, je l'ai largement acclr.

Le rsultat est visible sur http://iubito.developpez.com/php/formatcode.php

Il ne reste plus qu' voir comment on fait un mod phpBB.

Mais bon... faut voir aussi au niveau consommation... a risque de bouffer les ressources du serveur  ::P:

----------


## Yabo

C'est normal qu'au bout de quelques clics sur analyser j'obtienne :


```

```

  :8O:  

Sinon c'est un super ide  ::):

----------


## Invit

> C'est normal qu'au bout de quelques clics sur analyser j'obtienne :
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
>   
> 
> Sinon c'est un super ide


oui, c'est vraiment une *excellente* idee ;-)

pour ce qui est de ce leger bug, un simple test suffira  notre ami accordeoniste pour eviter de rajouter un backsalsh s'il y en a deja un ;-)

----------


## iubito

euh... ouais je regarderai a  :;):  je me suis plus proccup du fait que l'analyse des trucs d'en haut marchent.... mais un petit stripslashes devrait rsoudre le pb  :;):

----------


## iubito

voiiiiiil c'est corrig  :;):

----------


## Stessy

J'ai voulu stresser un peu ton truc et voila ce qu'il m'a retourn




> Fatal error: Maximum execution time of 15 seconds exceeded in /home/developpez/www/developpez-com/upload/iubito/php/SyntaxHighlight/bbcode.php on line 933


Il faut dire que j'avais insr 8000 lignes de codes  ::mrgreen:: 

A combien de lignes est limit ton script ?

500, 600....

----------


## iubito

Tout dpend du langage, y'en a certains o a va plus vite que d'autres.
Dans les stats qui s'affichent en bas je donne le nb de lignes par secondes.
Et j'ai limit  15 secondes d'excution.

----------


## doof

Un ch'tit bug :



```

```

De quoi t'amuser : compter les slashs pour voir s'il y en a un nombre impaire   ::lol::

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> Il faut dire que j'avais insr 8000 lignes de codes 
> 
> A combien de lignes est limit ton script ?
> 
> 500, 600....


Si c'est pour faire un mod phpBB, il n'y a aucun intrt  ce que le script gre plus de quelques dizaines de lignes. Si jamais quelqu'un devait poster un code trop long, il suffirait de tester le nombre de lignes en aval avant de lancer la coloration.

Si jamais a peut se mettre en place, ce serait pas mal du tout...

A+

----------


## iubito

> Un ch'tit bug :
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> 
> ```
> 
> De quoi t'amuser : compter les slashs pour voir s'il y en a un nombre impaire


Ce bug, tu l'obtiens en crivant \\ ? ou en faisant quelle manip ?

Si c'est toi qui a crit \\ au lieu de \, le syntax highlight n'est pas capable de corriger un ocde  ::P: 
Si tu as fait une manip (o as tu cliqu, valid...?) moi je n'arrive pas  le reproduire.

----------


## iubito

> Si c'est pour faire un mod phpBB, il n'y a aucun intrt  ce que le script gre plus de quelques dizaines de lignes. Si jamais quelqu'un devait poster un code trop long, il suffirait de tester le nombre de lignes en aval avant de lancer la coloration.
> 
> Si jamais a peut se mettre en place, ce serait pas mal du tout...


Oui videmment, on compte le nb de lignes avant.... sauf pour les codes PHP o a va largement plus vite.

----------


## doof

Non non iubito, c'est bien moi qui ai mit volontairement \\ . Seulement le truc c'est que dans ce cas seulement "Hello \\" devrait etre considr comme string, hors il consirere le guillemet du millieu comme echapp alors que ca n'est pas le cas.

Donc un guillemet est echapp seulement s'il y a un nombre impaire de caracteres d'echappement avant.

----------


## iubito

corriged !
 ::merci::  pour m'avoir signal ce pb  ::):

----------


## genova

Vraiment exelent ce colorateur syntaxique, pour le problme des slashes l'idal serait d'addslasher le coder une fois avec addslashes() puis de faire un stripslashes() afin de retirer les bons \ qui se sont insrer et non pas ceux voulu par ton code je pense non?

----------


## iubito

Le pb des slash est corrig, j'ai fait autrement  ::): 

j'ai pas fait comme a, mais a marche, je calcule le nb de \  la fin (je fais un trim et je regarde la diffrence du nb de caractres...).

----------


## gege2061

::bravo::  Beau travail!
J'ai juste trouv un petit problme:


```

```

Seul la premire ligne est considr comme fesant partie de la macro  ::cry::  

Bonne continuation en esprant pourvoir en profiter trs bientot sur le forum  ::wink::

----------


## iubito

Quel langage ?

c'est vrai, il faut que j'y pense, au langages qui permettent d'aller  la ligne en ajoutant un certain caractre \ ou _...

----------


## gege2061

> Quel langage ?


Dsoler, j'ai test uniquement pour le langage C.

----------


## iubito

ok... je savais pas qu'en C on pouvait faire a  ::lol::

----------


## gege2061

> ok... je savais pas qu'en C on pouvait faire a


On doit pouvoir le faire pour les chaines de caractres aussi ( confirmer):


```

```

Mais je l'ai rarement (voir jamais) dans un code.

----------


## sjrd

C'est vraiment gnial ton truc !
Franchement a serait super intressant.

Pour les mods phpBB tu devrais pouvoir trouver de la doc  http://www.phpBB-fr.com/...

Bonne chance !

----------


## Michal

j'ai commenc de mon cot  coder un mod phpbb  partir du travail de uibito.

le seul problme rsidant encore est la slection du langage. pour ceux qui lisent ce thread et qui ont os ne pas aller voir le travail de uibito, d'abord  ::pan::  , il faut choisir manuellement son langage. alors il y a plusieurs possibilits : 
 ::arrow::  le mod phpbb se dbrouille pour reconnatre le langage et les ressources du serveur vont tre manges...
 ::arrow::  au lieu de juste mettre [ code][/code], il faudra mettre [ code="c"][/code], un peu comme les quote ou quelque chose comme a. ainsi le serveur se pargn de la recherche du langage
 ::arrow::  conservation de [code ][/code]et dans le post, obligation de mettre une ligne 


> [code ]langage="c"
> le code...[/code]


vos critiques ?

----------


## iubito

moi je vote pour [ code="c"] [ /code]
Si le langage entre guillemet est inconnu, a fait comme ci on avait mis [ code]

----------


## Eric Sigoillot

> moi je vote pour [ code="c"] [ /code]
> Si le langage entre guillemet est inconnu, a fait comme ci on avait mis [ code]


En effet, il faut conserver le mme principe que pour les autres balises, comme quote ou list.

@++

----------


## Michal

a fait deux jours que c'est fini mais j'ai eu des petits problmes de connexion chez free (dslam en panne  ::(:  )

avant d'installer le mod sur le forum de developpez, j'ai install un forum phpBB v2.0.12 avec le mod. vous pourrez le tester quand vous voulez  ::D: 

http://lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/

vous devez utiliser la nouvelle balise code avec 
les langages disponibles sont les suivants : 
- Ada
- C
- CSharp
- CSS
- Delphi
- Ini
- Java
- Lua
- Ocaml
- SQL
- VB
- XML

j'ai fait en sorte que le langage mis dans la balise code ne respecte pas la casse. vous pouvez donc taper 

```

```

. pour ceux qui aiment bien cette balise, elle est encore active  :;): 

si vous voulez en savoir plus sur le serveur, voici le phpinfo
je n'ai pas d'outils pour surveiller la charge du serveur. si vous en connaissez, faites le moi savoir pour que vous puissiez voir combien a mage en ressources  :;): 

amusez-vous bien  :;):  et merci uibito pour avoir permis  ce mod d'exister

----------


## iubito

Pas mal, j'ai fait un petit essai qui a march... quant au test du mammouth faudrait le supprimer, la page n'arrive mme pas  s'afficher, mais l j'y suis all vraiment bourrin :p

----------


## nyal

Ca va trop manger de ressource cote serveur. Il aurait pas ete mieux de le faire en javascript. (En utilisant du javascript evolue)

Ca ne devrait pas etre long de le porter, Sinon ca marche vraiment bien,   ::bravo::

----------


## Michal

le mammouth est supprim  ::lol:: 

j'ai russi  lui faire afficher 3723 lignes de code C mais sur mon serveur local (athlon xp@1260MHz, 256mo ram).

il sera possible dans l'avenir d'afficher ou non le numro des lignes.

----------


## Pouic

Bravo  :;): 
Mais il reste des petits problemes de commentaires (certes tordus) en C : j'ai laiss un petit exemple sur ton site  :;):

----------


## Caerbannog

J'ai 2 propositions pour amliorer la vitesse : Faire un systme de cache pour les gros posts (compliqu) qui peut  la rigueur se supprimer aprs 24h ou la page n'a pas t vue. Dsactiver le plugin pour la "revue du sujet" : ca fait bcp gagner si on creait le truc  la vole !

----------


## Caerbannog

> les langages disponibles sont les suivants : 
> - Ada
> - C
> - CSharp
> - CSS
> - Delphi
> - Ini
> - Java
> - Lua
> ...


le php me semble support !
L'html serait une bonne ide. Deplus, en voulant le remplacer par l'XML, ca a fait : "Fatal error: Cannot instantiate non-existent class: languagexml in /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/color.php on line 112" et le post n'est plus accessible !

La coloration du php integr  l'html est remarquable !Je propose de faire un code accessible avec [code="web"] qui reconnaisse (dans l'ordre) le php, l'html, le css et enfin javascript, lorqu'ils sont mls. C'est compliqu, mais les rsultats seraient sensationnels.Il semble y avoir un bug avec l'intgration PhpBB : il met de tps en tps : 
"Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/color.php:523) in /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/page_header.php on line 475".Pourquoi ne pas faire un str_replace("!&nbsp;&nbsp;!", '&nbsp; ', $texte)  sur le rsultat obtenu ? pour un meme effet, taille 1/3 fois plus petite pour l'upload !Un bug au niveau des "stripslashes" encore : faites un Ctrl + F "nowrap" dans cette page : http://lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-...ic.php?p=16#16
Vous constatterez qu'il a supprim la protection des " dans une chaine, et la chaine "nowrap" apprait donc comme une constante. pareil pour les "\n" ! les fonctions php sont automatiquement transformes en liens... un gadget, non ? p-e pourriez vous le laisser mais supprimer leur soulignement : il nuit  la lisibilit du code.  Bug : les fonctions perso sont aussi linke   php.net, meme prcdes de "function", et celui ci n'est pas en gras  ::?: 
C'est p-e un argument en + pour supprimer l'affiliation  php.net ?  ::D: 

Ceci est une liste de petites corrections inutiles, mais qui transformerait votre script en merveille de la nature dvoreuse de ressources.

----------


## iubito

le code php, a utilise highlight() qui laisse en noir le html, et colorise le PHP.
Faire un truc qui reconnait PHP, HTML, ASP, JSP, JavaScript et CSS... a doit tre faisable, mais c'est hyper chaud !!

----------


## sjrd

Bon, quelques remarques :
J'ai copi/coll du code depuis le bloc-notes (sous Windows) et je me retrouve avec une ligne blanche entre chaque. Apparemment il interprte le caractre 13 ET le 10  ::wink::  (voir ce post)Lors d'une prvisualisation, j'ai obtenu les messages d'erreurs suivants :



> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/color.php:523) in /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/page_header.php on line 475
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/color.php:523) in /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/page_header.php on line 477
> 
> Warning: Cannot modify header information - headers already sent by (output started at /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/color.php:523) in /home/www/lycee.freeownhost.com/phpBB2-fr/includes/page_header.php on line 478



Except a c'est vraiment gnial  ::D:   ::ccool::

----------


## Caerbannog

J'ai dit mon post prcdent, sans voir que vous aviez post  ::(: 
De plus, je confirme que les \ sont trs mal grs (mais c'est po trs grave).
Je propose finalement d'autoriser le remplacement de l'attribut "code" par fichier="upload.php"  ou un truc du genre.

pour faire "Fichier upload.php :"  la place de "Code Php". par ailleurs, la detection du code pourrait s'obtenir avec un bte substr.

----------


## Caerbannog

Derniers trucs :
en css, il est courant de ne mettre que la definition d'une classe de la forme :


```
text-align&#58; none; display&#58; block
```

mais aussi de faire :


```

```

par contre il est bizzare de colorer la deuxieme ligne si les deux sont dans le meme bloc de code. :


```

```

Je propose donc que le script recherche la prsence d'une accolade, si il y en a, alors il colore "tendumment" et sinon seulement atribut: valeur.

mais ca s'apparente plus  du dbbugage. Je propose l'autorisation d'utiliser une balise BBcode spcialement invente : code bugg. Elle servirait  mettre en background rouge toute la partie du code slectione (les balises "filles" existant dj, par exemple pour la balise list et celle *) car il est courant de vouloir montrer un bug dans son contexte.

En esperant etre comprit,
cordialement,
moi.

----------


## iubito

> Bon, quelques remarques :
> [list][*]J'ai copi/coll du code depuis le bloc-notes (sous Windows) et je me retrouve avec une ligne blanche entre chaque. Apparemment il interprte le caractre 13 ET le 10  (voir ce post)


non je crois que c'est une question de line-height. Dans le style CSS de PHPBB, y'a un petit espacement vertical entre chaque ligne, on le retrouve dans le code...   ::?:

----------


## sjrd

> Envoy par sjrd
> 
> Bon, quelques remarques :
> [list][*]J'ai copi/coll du code depuis le bloc-notes (sous Windows) et je me retrouve avec une ligne blanche entre chaque. Apparemment il interprte le caractre 13 ET le 10  (voir ce post)
> 
> 
> non je crois que c'est une question de line-height. Dans le style CSS de PHPBB, y'a un petit espacement vertical entre chaque ligne, on le retrouve dans le code...


Non, la preuve, c'est que je peux slectionner ces lignes  ::wink::

----------


## Michal

erf, beaucoup de trucs  changer alors  ::lol:: 

le systme de cache est "piquable"  geshi donc c'est  voir.

le problme avec les headers est d  moiti  mon hbergeur (c'est gratos alors faut pas se plaindre  :;):  ) et au code mais je ne sais pas pourquoi il fait a. il faut que je me plonge plus dans le code pour bien l'intgrer mais le problme, c'est que j'ai pas assez de temps entre le lyce et le codage php.




> le php me semble support !


en effet, j'ai oubli de mentionner php  ::oops::  mais il est bien l  ::): 

le soulignement des fonctions php peut tre enlev : il y a juste  modifier le css qui est responsable de a.

pour le bug de xml : je vais voir a, il se peut que j'ai oubli de mettre des morceaux  ::?:   ::oops::

----------


## iubito

c'est moi qui a envoy un morceau en trop, le XML n'est pas encore fait :p
et la classe est  l'tat de foetus, mme que j'ai oubli de renommer LanguageIni en LanguageXML  ::lol:: 
Bref  ignorer pour le moment. Je regarde rapido si y'a un truc  faire mais pour le moment c'est  ignorer.

Ou alors,  la limite dans une premire version tu peux tricher avec


```

```

Mais faudra que je trouve mieux  ::P:

----------


## Caerbannog

Ok. Merci beaucoup  vous deux !

Le_coyote >> Si les enttes t'embetent, fais un barbare if(headers_sent()) avant chaque Header()   ::twisted::  .

----------


## Michal

j'avais un peu laiss tomber le mod mais je reprend le dv. pour corriger les bugs de header, vrifier le nombre de lignes comme Hdd34 a propos pour viter des codes  rallonge... aprs, il me reste  voir la consommation en ressources serveur.

----------


## Michal

bonjour,
voil, c'est fait  ::D:  les bugs sur les headers en prvisualisation ont disparu. j'ai ajout une limite de 50 lignes dans le code  traiter. si on met un code trop long, le script ne sortira pas sa bote  crayons  ::lol::  mais le traitera comme une simple balise [ code][/code] 
cette valeur est modifiable dans un fichier.

il me reste juste  voir la conso sur le serveur mais l, c'est pas gagn : je ne sais pas comment faire  ::?: 

amusez-vous bien  :;):

----------


## Michal

voici les rsultats,
a consomme jusqu' 10% des ressources serveur pendant environ 30ms pour un code de 50 lignes sur mon poste (amd64 2800+, 256mo pc3200) avec X, apache, mysql, webmin, firefox et une konsole

pour traiter le code normal, a met 6ms. tous les temps affichs sont des moyennes !

donc en gros, a consomme pas grand chose. alors maintenant, c'est  vous de voir si a vous intresse ou non  :;):

----------


## iubito

Oyez ! Oyez ! une *MISE A JOUR*  ::mrgreen:: 

Nouveauts importantes :
styles (couleurs, gras, italique) diffrents pour chaque langagecoloration du Javascript et de l'HTMLet surtout... langages multiples au sein d'une mme page

Par exemple, l'HTML peut contenir du css, du javascript et du php, tout est color !  ::): 

 ::arrow::  http://iubito.developpez.com/php/formatcode.php

l'archive a tlcharger n'est pas  jour, parce qu'il y a encore une petite bugouille (qui se produit sur dvp.com, pas sur mon poste en local).
J'y regarderai la semaine prochaine.

----------


## Michal

je pense avoir trouv un petit bug sur ta page. quand j'arrive dessus et que je clique direct sur html, a me sort du code html color et tout en bas de la page, [suppresion de l'image par Le_coyote : besoin d'espace sur mon hbergement]
normal ?

----------


## iubito

c'est parce que le code de la page html contient un </textarea> qui stope le textarea et ajoute du code aprs, un peu le bazar  ::P: 
mais a ne devrait pas gner la coloration, qui elle a un petit bug sur dvp alors qu'elle ne bug pas chez moi.

----------


## iubito

le problme du textarea est corrig... mais la coloration dconne toujours  ::(: 
Chez moi en php 4.3.3 c'est impeccable, mais sur free et developpez.com, c'est PHP 4.3.10 et a ne marche pas  fond...  ::furieux::

----------


## iubito

j'ai trouv, c'tait tout con, j'ai honte... question de majuscule et minuscule dans les noms de fichiers. a cherchait un Languagehtml.php au lieu de LanguageHtml ou LanguageHTML...

bref j'ai remis de l'ordre dedans. Et a maaaaaaaaaarche !

Le nouveau script est donc disponible  : http://iubito.developpez.com/php/formatcode.php
le zip est tlchargeable.

Il permet de faire de la coloration d'un sous-langage dans un langage (typiquement du css, du javascript et du php dans de l'html).

Pour ceux qui ont dj le script, y'a des changements dans les noms de fichiers (petite normalisation LanguageNomdulangage.php -> LanguageXml, LanguageCss...) pour viter les problmes de linux  ::P: 
et les styles CSS sont plus nombreux pour colorer de manire diffrente les langages, c'est plus mieux beau comme a  ::D:

----------


## Michal

je me pose une ptite question... mais avant exposition du mode de fonctionnement du mod phpbb. actuellement, je colorie le post  chaque visualisation. 

 ::arrow::  avantage : a prend moins de place dans la bdd
 ::arrow::  inconvnient : a prend de la ressource serveur  chaque visualisation du post.

je pensais  un nouveau systme qui ne serait plus li  bbcode ou partiellement du moins. mon ide est de traiter le post avant de le mettre dans la bdd.

 ::arrow::  avantage : a ne prend de la ressource serveur qu'une seule fois ( moins de faire un edit)
 ::arrow::  inconvnient : a prend plus de place dans la bdd.

alors si les membres veulent avoir un jour la coloration syntaxique, c'est mieux comme systme ou non ?

----------


## iubito

Il ne faut pas que a prenne de la place dans la BDD, mais surtout pas que a dforme le message. Si on veut faire un edit ou un quote et qu'il y a plein de code "barbare" dedans, ae ae ae!

Faudrait peut-tre voir avec un systme de cache, qui stocke dans un fichier ou une autre table de la BDD le code pars.
Je ne connais pas la structure de phpbb, mais du genre :


```
idpost | num | code color
```

idpost, bein c'est l'id du post
num, c'est un petit incrment 1, 2, 3... si y'a plusieurs [ code] dans le mme message
et le code pars bein c'est le code color  ::haha:: 

quand on dite le post, delete where idpost = l'ID du post qu'on dite
puis colorie tous les codes du poste, et insre-les dans la table en incrmentant le num.

Alors bon... a fait une requte en plus mais a vite de recolorier le code.
(si on connait tous les numro des posts qu'on va afficher  l'cran, on fait une seule requte supplmentaire par page).

----------


## sjrd

Je m'tais aussi pench sur la question. Et j'avais finir par trouver que la meilleure solution serait d'avoir trois interventions :
Un parsage  l'affichage lors de la prvisualisationUn parsage  l'enregistrement d'un message dans la BDD (bouton *Envoyer*)Une suppression de toutes les balises phpBB situes entre [*code*] et [*/code*] lors du remplissage du mmo en cas d'dition d'un message
Ca rgle tous les problmes poss jusqu' prsent 8)

----------


## Michal

pour le systme de cache voqu par iubito, a fera un gros fichier si on ne le vide pas frquemment  ::?: 

il faudrait alors voir quel message n'est plus vu depuis longtemps et supprimer ce message du cache (ajout d'un champ dans le fichier).

c'est les 3 interventions obligatoires ou on choisit ?  :8O:

----------


## sjrd

> c'est les 3 interventions obligatoires ou on choisit ?


Les trois obligatoires videmment  :;):

----------


## iubito

> [*]Une suppression de toutes les balises phpBB situes entre [*code*] et [*/code*] lors du remplissage du mmo en cas d'dition d'un message


c'est pas un peu risqu celle-l ?

(je rpte) je sais pas comment est fait phpBB...
mais si y'a un 

```

```

comment a fera?

Le cache, oui, faut le vider, par exemple avec une dure limite, et puis quand on supprime les messages du forum.

----------


## Michal

c'est pas un peu lourd comme mthode ?
les balises phpbb (le bbcode en fait) est ignor quand elles sont entre les balises  donc a ne fait que 2 interventions mais je ne vois pas l'intrt d'en faire deux... explication ?

----------


## sjrd

> Envoy par sjrd
> 
> [*]Une suppression de toutes les balises phpBB situes entre [*code*] et [*/code*] lors du remplissage du mmo en cas d'dition d'un message
> 
> 
> c'est pas un peu risqu celle-l ?
> 
> (je rpte) je sais pas comment est fait phpBB...
> mais si y'a un 
> ...


C'est juste ! Ca c'est un problme. Il faudrait trouver une sorte de codage des [] rellement prsent. Il n'y a pas une entit HTML pour les crochets ?

----------


## iubito

Dans mon colorateur syntaxique quelque part il me semble que je transforme en & # 91; et & # 93;
mais faut vrifier que a fausse pas tout la coloration/dcoloration...

----------


## Matthieu Brucher

Excellente ide  :;): 
En ce qui concerne l'erreur avec le header already sent and C, il se produit ds que le forum change la page  l'aide d'un header("Location:lhho"); et s'il n'y a ne serait-ce qu'un espace, l'erreur apparat.
Il s'agit donc d'un espace de trop aprs la balise ?> ou d'une nouvelle ligne  la fin du fichier modifi.

----------


## sjrd

> Dans mon colorateur syntaxique quelque part il me semble que je transforme en & # 91; et & # 93;
> mais faut vrifier que a fausse pas tout la coloration/dcoloration...


Eh bien tu commences par remplacer tous les & par & amp ; puis tous les [] par & # 91 ; et & # 93 ; et enfin tu appliques la coloration en remplaant par exemple begin par [*b*]begin[*/b*]

Et  l'dition tu fais le tout  l'envers  :;):

----------


## Michal

mais pourquoi vous continuez de chercher puisque phpbb ignore le bbcode dans [code ][ /code]  :;):  ? ou j'ai zapp un truc ?

----------


## sjrd

> mais pourquoi vous continuez de chercher puisque phpbb ignore le bbcode dans [code ][ /code]  ? ou j'ai zapp un truc ?


Parce que le but est de changer ce comportement pour pouvoir afficher la mise en vidence de la syntaxe  :;):

----------


## mphistopheles

Juste en passant sur la partie vb pour ameillorer:
n'est pas pris en compteUbound 
Lbound
exit
Type
Time
j'ai pas vrifi toutes les fonctions ^^

sinon, c'est un outil formidable bravo  ::bravo::  

vivement qu'on l'ai sur devveloper pour remplacer les balises code (du genre )

salut  ::wink::

----------


## Michal

oui mais l, pour l'avoir sur developpez, c'est pas gagn  ::roll::  . quoiqu'avec le nouveau serveur de la course   ::D:

----------


## iubito

C'est pas l'envie d'intgrer mon script qui leur a fait acheter un nouveau serveur qui trace ?!  ::mrgreen::  ::mrgreen:: 

C'est aux z'admins de voir maintenant s'ils veulent le mettre ou non, en fonction des ressources du nouveau serveur  :;):

----------


## sjrd

Pour l'instant, malheureusement, on n'installe plus de nouveaux MODs, parce qu'on va changer de logiciel forum. Donc il faut de toutes faons attendre d'abord d'avoir le nouveau forum  :;):

----------


## Michal

ah oui c'est vrai, j'avais lu un post disant qu'on allait passer sur vbulletin (de mmoire).

mais l, je ne pourrais pas re-crer le mod pour vbulettin : je ne l'ai pas et il est payant  ::?:

----------


## Admin

La coloration syntaxique est une fonctionnalit normale de VBulletin.

----------


## genova

> La coloration syntaxique est une fonctionnalit normale de VBulletin.


Ouaip mais uniquement PHP et SQL il me semble (voire html)

----------


## Michal

dans ce cas, il faudra juste faire une extension des langages  ::):   partir du modle vbulletin, a devrait pas tre trop dur  :;):

----------


## Admin

> Envoy par Gal Donat
> 
> La coloration syntaxique est une fonctionnalit normale de VBulletin.
> 
> 
> Ouaip mais uniquement PHP et SQL il me semble (voire html)


Non par dfaut dans VBulletin, seul le HTML et le PHP est pris en charge.
J'ai pas encore regard l'ajout de language, mais ca doit pas etre bien compliqu.

----------


## genova

Non, mais faudra coder vous mme les parseurs syntaxiques bass sur le boulot fait sur ce topic

----------


## Admin

> Non, mais faudra coder vous mme les parseurs syntaxiques bass sur le boulot fait sur ce topic


Chose qu'on a dj fait pour un de nos outils interne.   ::wink::

----------


## genova

Ok, j'ai hate de pouvoir utiliser un colorateur syntaxique pour le forum, ca facilitera vraiment la lecture des lignes de code, bonne chance pour la mise en place  ::P:

----------


## mphistopheles

au fait, sur le colorateur vb, il manque redim .

salut

----------

